
Destination Subconscious: Cary Grant and LSD (2010) - samclemens
https://blog.wfmu.org/freeform/2010/03/his-girl-lsd-the-cary-grant-experience.html
======
porbelm
You can do worse than browsing WFMU's Beware Of The Blog from start to finish.
It's like going down the Wiki hole, only weird.

------
OldSchoolJohnny
Hardest to read award of the month. Tiny white text on black, full width
across, not gutters...ouch.

~~~
MisterTea
Just change the width of your browser window and use a minimalist browser that
only cares about the important stuff like text and images while discarding the
trash. Problem solved.

